# Early start this year....



## Lee Brubaker (22 Jan 2010)

on toy building for inner city Kids at Christmas. Last year due to the heater in the shop crapping out then replacing it, it was Sept. before I got started which kinda caused a press for time. I kinda liked the road grader made last year so this was the first "build" this year with some minor changes such as a different cab. 

Thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## johnjin (22 Jan 2010)

Once again Lee thats fantastic, as is the work you do for these Kids every year. 
A place in heaven guaranteed.

John


----------



## johnjin (26 Jan 2010)

Hi Lee 
I'm a bit surprised that this hasn't attracted more attention. I think you normally post in the general section which is more popular.

John


----------

